# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ayuda con mi firma,

## julioso

buenas he estado urgando en mi perfil y no se donde firmar, podriai decirme como hacerlo?
y tra cosilla
se puede poner alguna frase de un mago asi famosillo?

----------


## Iban

Pon lo que te apetezca, mientras no sean insultos y cosas desagradables.

Para crear tu firma:

Panel de Control -> Y en el tercer bloque de contenidos que tienes a la izquierda (Mis ajustes), verás "Editar firma".

----------

